# Nosy Birthday Question



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2009)

YES THIS IS VITALLY IMPORTANT.

Actually, it's not, but I remember this old rhyme from when I was little and it gave me ~inspiration~ to ask a weird question. (ALSO IT'S MY BIRTHDAY SOON. REMEMBER.)

What day of the week were you born on? :o 

I don't mean 'what day of the week is your birthday' because then you'll all look it up for 2009 and that's silly and doesn't have anything to do with the rhyme.

You can look up old calendars on the Internet to find out, I think!

oh right the rhyme



> Monday's child is fair of face
> Tuesday's child is full of grace
> Wednesday's child is full of woe
> Thursday's child has far to go
> ...


I couldn't remember the punctuation. Shut up.

I'm Sunday. \o/ I'm the best!!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2009)

Monday.

Fair of face - Pffft.


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2009)

Saturday.

Loving and giving... That's definetly not me. :P


----------



## Ruby (Aug 29, 2009)

Thursday, although Wiki says Wednesday.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 29, 2009)

Friday.
I work hard for a living.

HAH
Yeah right. 8]

Yes, that WAS for 1992. So there.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm a Sunday kid.

...they got the gay part right I guess 8D [/lame joke]


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 29, 2009)

Apparently I'm full of grace. You're too kind, rhyme, but I'll take it.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 29, 2009)

Wednesday!  Full of woe!

No wonder I get depressed so easily ._.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunday :D

I hope by "gay" it means happy (If yes then I like it, if not then it dosen't entirely fit.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 29, 2009)

Saturday's child is loving and giving.

...AHAHAHAHAHAHA. HAHAH. HAAAA....

*ahem* Yeaaaah..not-not very nice am I :/

PROOF


----------



## spaekle (Aug 29, 2009)

Wednesday.

lol woe.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2009)

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Sunday :D
> 
> I hope by "gay" it means happy (If yes then I like it, if not then it dosen't entirely fit.)


It does! It's an old poem, back in days of yore where homosexuality ~didn't exist~ or something.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 29, 2009)

Friday. Hard working? 

kalhdfsdoi;fhewoihfruewfhdks;FIUE3485Y4HEWREWNFCKHDENCFNEILHBCEFLKFEiuewhr9382ry298347u32uihduihbewfciugbwe8fyr23983qe

I'm sorry, that was me pounding my keyboard during uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 29, 2009)

Loving and giving. :3


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2009)

pfft. hardworking?
friday


----------



## xkze (Aug 29, 2009)

full of woe :(


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 29, 2009)

Thursday....
Actually sort of makes sense in some ways. A ways to go.. Yeah there's always something.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2009)

Wednesday. It fits, if by "woe" they mean "boundless optimism".


----------



## J.T. (Aug 29, 2009)

Thursday, apparently. Far to go? What's that supposed to me?


----------



## Flora (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunday, I think.

It fits me kinda well actually.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 29, 2009)

WEDNESDAY'S CHILD IS FULL OF WOE

:((((((((((


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2009)

I was born on a Friday.

I don't think it fits.  I don't work hard for anything~~


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 29, 2009)

and the child born on the sabbath day
is bonny, blithe, good and gay.

well that sums me up in a sentence...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Fair of face.
Got the least interesting day, damn it :c


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 29, 2009)

Wednesday, huh.

well that explains a lot. ):



> Fair of face.
> Got the last interesting day, damn it :c


I'd rather be hot than woeful. O_o


----------



## nastypass (Aug 29, 2009)

saturday
i.... guess that fits?


----------



## Espeon (Aug 29, 2009)

Friday. I'm more of a Wednesday, probably.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 29, 2009)

Friday. It fits, but I wish I were different.


----------



## Minish (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunday~

I AM GAY. 8D


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 29, 2009)

You got Friday and Saturday mixed up, Friday is actually the loving and giving one.
I'm a Friday and I reckon it fits!


----------



## H-land (Aug 29, 2009)

Apparently I was born on a Friday.
I _hardly work_ for a living.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It does! It's an old poem, back in days of yore where homosexuality ~didn't exist~ or something.



I know, but still. Someone's gonna make a joke about it eventually (not necessarily me).


EDIT: Someone already did. I just saw it coming.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It does! It's an old poem, back in days of yore where homosexuality ~didn't exist~ or something.


Or before the definition of the word "gay" changed to describe it :3

Anyway, 7th December 1991 was a Saturday, so apparently I'm loving and giving.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Aug 29, 2009)

Saturday.

Also, you have the rhyme wrong. Friday and Saturday are the wrong way round. Friday's child "is loving and giving" and Satuday's child "works hard for a living". Just so you know.


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2009)

"Works hard for a living" doesn't fit me either. I don't even do my homework regularly. :P


----------



## Alexi (Aug 29, 2009)

Wednesday. Full of woe? Only sometimes. o.O But pancakes often makes that go away.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 29, 2009)

Monday for me. As a little kid it kinda applied, but then accidents happened and then puberty or something happened and oh, it's just not good. 

I've heard a couple of variations on the poem, including one where Wednesday's child "fears no woe", which I think is a bit nicer for a poor 3-year-old to hear about their future, Sabbath kids being "witty and wise" rather than "bonny and blithe" and I'm _sure_ I've heard a version somewhere where they've changed the line about being gay to something else. Just can't remember what.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 29, 2009)

Tuesday~

*somehow manages to fall off of the ground*


----------



## Starly (Aug 29, 2009)

Monday... maybe... fair of face, probably not, depending on the the meaning of fair of face.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 30, 2009)

Bonny, blithe, good and gay, huh. No, not really.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 30, 2009)

woe is me


----------



## Almost Eric (Aug 30, 2009)

Monday..

What does it even mean by "fair of face"? :I


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 30, 2009)

i remember i was born on a saturday from what my parents told me.

loving and giving? i could be.


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it just me who was told that nearly everyone was born on a Sunday? :/

I'm still always surprised when other people say they're born on another day. I seriously thought it was extremely common to be born on a Sunday, and always wished I was born on Tuesday or something. XD


----------



## Jetx (Aug 30, 2009)

I was born on a Thursday, and I appear to be one of the few.

uh.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2009)

Thursday..
Has far to go? Which means what exactly?


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Monday, I think... Am I fair of face? o_O


----------



## Minkow (Aug 31, 2009)

fair of face?

but minkow is ugly :C


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 31, 2009)

Saturday I think... =/ Hmm...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 31, 2009)

Monday. 

Eh, I guess so if I can get rid of this pimple...


----------



## Elfin (Aug 31, 2009)

Saturday.
Loving and giving? No, not really. x3


----------



## Aethelstan (Aug 31, 2009)

Wednesday

That's not right, I never get sad. YOU"RE SO MEAN! -runs off crying-

Seriously though, I'm not _that_ sad. And not _that_ many bad things have happened to me. I'm not seeing the woe here.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 31, 2009)

Friday~

Works hard for a living: uhh no
Loving and giving (as the rhyme's apparently supposed to go): sorta but not all the time


----------



## Flareth (Aug 31, 2009)

Wednesday. Looks like I'm full of woe. Quite accurate.


----------



## @lex (Sep 5, 2009)

I was born on a Monday. So... that's stupid. Monday kids should be considered hard workers, cause that's when the week begins~ Friday's, on the other hand, should be jolly.

Sunday's can be fair if they want.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2009)

Tuesday's child is full of grace

Not graceful at all XD


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 6, 2009)

Monday. Although...does that mean I'm [lain? IF not, not cool poem. Not cool at all.


----------

